# Feeling alone, no dates for a while (no offence intended)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All yours 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kev

A little while ago in a photography thread you asked "_what was the purpose of the post_".

Errrmmmmm . . . . am I unusually dense this morning (don't you dare!! 8O ) or is this thread a total waste of screen space? 8O :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought it was funny. There is a dating website just having their first marriage or engagement or something like that thought it was very topical.

Perhaps its Leeds humour!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> A little while ago in a photography thread you asked "_what was the purpose of the post_".
> 
> ...


I'll always say yes to you Dave 8) 8)

I don't see your point though, I posted something humorous in a joke thread, so in context, I didn't think the photos were very good IMHO, so wondered why they were posted, it never occurred to me that they were the point, and I didn't check what the forum was whoosh springs to mind, I'll not voice my curiosity next time I see unexplained pictures


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK . . . so I am thick!    

All I can see is a box of Aldi dates, and try as I might I can't make myself laugh at them! 8O 

You'll have to explain in words of one syllable Kev . . . and you did notice the joking smilies earlier I trust! :wink: :lol: 

I'm not being funny this time - I really have missed the joke.  

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Duh:!: :!: :!: :!: Dave :!: :!: :!: :!: Dates :!: :!: :!: :!: tch tch tch 

Feeling lonely


----------

